# Poll for So/Sx: Which Stackings Do You Find Most Attractive?



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

With all the recent discussions on instinct compatibilities I'd like to see some actual data on the matter =D

This poll is for those of So/Sx stackings (I will create polls for other stackings shortly after). You can pick multiple options. *Please vote only if you are very, very sure of being So/Sx so that this poll yields accurate results*. If you aren't certain of being So/Sx but want to see the results there is the 7th option to vote on.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Hmmm....

I honestly haven't thought about this enough to give a confident answer. I know I've been primarily attracted to sx first types. I believe sx/so would be the closest bet. I'll give this some more thought and come back to add to the poll later. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

just wanted to say, I'm Sp/Sx and I find you guys really attractive. :wink:


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm mainly attracted to other so/sxs, I'm realizing. I'm married to one, for one (but an extroverted so/sx so he actually knows how to socialize, ha ha). I'm also attracted to sx/sps but I've never been involved with one. I have been dangerously attracted to sp/sxs. I say it's dangerous because with the sx in common it seems like it would be good but they definitely put their selves first. It can feel very much like they're shutting me out and it causes a lot of misunderstandings that make me totally neurotic. I guess I place a lot of emphasis on social graces (I don't mean dumb Miss Manners stuff but being considerate), so when people are clueless about it, it makes me a little insecure. (Or I should say it did, I'm more in tune with people's differences now courtesy of instinct variant knowledge.)


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

I like the idea of the flow of instinctual energy.

This would put So/Sx, Sx/Sp and Sp/So on the same flow.



> Flow of Instinctual Energies & Compatibility
> 
> When we invest our energy, most of it is devoted to fulfillment of our primary instinct. The remaining energy radiates or flows onto the secondary instinct and finally - onto the last instinct, which receives the smallest share. There are two possible configurations or directions for this flow. In first configuration, energy is invested in the order of sx→sp→so→sx. This direction gives rise to three stackings: sx/sp, sp/so, so/sx. In the second configuration, energy is invested in the order of sx→so→sp→sx, which gives rise to the other three stackings: sx/so, so/sp and sp/sx.
> 
> ...


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

@_Sonny_
Thats an interesting theory. So for myself - sp/so, being with say someone who is so/sx(is that right?) would be in the same energy direction and uncovering my sx blindspot. My stacking would uncover an sx/sp's blindspot. I hope i've got that right too. They actually look very different despite sharing the same energy direction because the blindspot is in a completely different position.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

mushr00m said:


> @_Sonny_
> Thats an interesting theory. So for myself - sp/so, being with say someone who is so/sx(is that right?) would be in the same energy direction and uncovering my sx blindspot. My stacking would uncover an sx/sp's blindspot. I hope i've got that right too. They actually look very different despite sharing the same energy direction because the blindspot is in a completely different position.


Yep, that's the theory anyway. Something that would be interesting to pay attention to and see if you notice a difference.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Sonny said:


> Yep, that's the theory anyway. Something that would be interesting to pay attention to and see if you notice a difference.


I will look into it, thanks. It would be interesting to put opposite variant people in a room together and see how it pans out, it could be really uncomfortable or a really good learning experience:tongue:


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

sx/sp they rustle my feathers.

Sidenote: I have maintained a childhood friendship of 19 years with an ENFJ so/sx type 3. The shit we seeeeee. I didn't even open up with her about this until recently because I've always felt a little crazy seeing what goes on. So i like so/sxs also. Not sure if I've met a sp/so. But I've always found people who are as described below quite pleasant to be around: 



> sp/so - conserving, protecting, maintaining, preserving, supplying, repairing, sustaining, stewarding


There's an "earthly-ness" to them I like. Hahaha As a result I tend to protect these people from insults. >_>


----------



## dfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

lol, so/sp's are the lepers of PerC


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

dfoster said:


> lol, so/sp's are the lepers of PerC


many of them type as sx/sp refusing to believe that they are cold and impersonal as profiles describe


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

cyamitide said:


> many of them type as sx/sp refusing to believe that they are cold and impersonal as profiles describe


People also don't want to be gossipy sheeple.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

bump!


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

I find it interesting that in the so/sx poll sx/sp has the most votes while in the sp/so poll that type has the least amount of votes. Interesting indeed...but this is a ridiculously small sampling but still.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

pizzapie said:


> I find it interesting that in the so/sx poll sx/sp has the most votes while in the sp/so poll that type has the least amount of votes. Interesting indeed...but this is a ridiculously small sampling but still.


I think people romanticise the Sx instinct.


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

Sonny said:


> I think people romanticise the Sx instinct.


Yeah, also people think those with sx blind spots are dry and boring. Sx doms are a bit too intense for me sometimes. I need my space. Not everything is the end of the world. Calmmmmmm -.-


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Maybe So/Sp.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

pizzapie said:


> I find it interesting that in the so/sx poll sx/sp has the most votes while in the sp/so poll that type has the least amount of votes. Interesting indeed...but this is a ridiculously small sampling but still.


it's very difficult to type anyone into sp/so or so/sp due to a number of incorrect stereotypes floating around concerning sx instinct ... many equate sx to desire to find a mate and have sex, and since most people have such yearnings they cannot possibly imagine themselves being sx-last


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

Using this and only this, I love the Sx/Sp guy the most. It's something about his stare. It's intense but mysterious and doesn't give away as much as So doms or even the Sx/So guy.

If I had to list how attractive their 'vibe' is, it'd go: Sx/Sp, Sx/So, Sp/Sx, Sp/So + So/Sx are about equal and then So/Sp last.

I figured the composites be a good way to do it without getting caught up and other factors (i.e. I know some very attractive Sp doms - an Sp/Sx in particular but it might be his face rather than his energy I like) and not get caught up in stereotypes. However, I seem to have followed the trend anyway and presumed that the Sx doms are most attractive, picked the one in syn-flow first and presumed the So/Sp to be dull and uninteresting.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

dfoster said:


> lol, so/sp's are the lepers of PerC


:crying:


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

bombsaway said:


> Using this and only this, I love the Sx/Sp guy the most. It's something about his stare. It's intense but mysterious and doesn't give away as much as So doms or even the Sx/So guy.


Ugh, I don't like any of those pictures... :bored:

Poor so/sp. =(


----------

